# I Got to Use "The Beast" Today :)



## CalgaryPT (Nov 22, 2019)

Haven't had this tool out for a while. It is, IMHO, the best pipe and tubing notcher on the market. I've had several notchers over the years, but this one from JD Squared is called "The Beast" and lives up to its name every time you lift it. With the base I added it must be 60 lbs. at least. When I got it ten years ago it was the only notcher on the market that could do offset and angled fish mouths. It's just so darn heavy so you get great cuts on it with even the cheapest holesaws. This thing doesn't budge and has really nice needle bearings in it. It has a capacity of 3" OD and can handle square or round tube.

But it's stupid expensive. I think the 500 $US price tag may have even gone down it you can believe it. I justified it because I was helping a friend build a chromoly cage for an off road vehicle and the quote for the cage was outrageous. We did a few fish mouths with a cheaper jig, but wasn't happy with the results, and it couldn't do angled offsets. After crunching the numbers The Beast turned out to be a deal, and I got to keep it for doing all the work 

I had forgotten how much I love this thing....


----------



## Tom O (Nov 22, 2019)

Wow definitely heavyduty compared to the Princess Auto I have!


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 22, 2019)

Nice piece of kit!  Beast is right!


----------



## DPittman (Nov 22, 2019)

You sir have some pretty cool tools.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 22, 2019)

DPittman said:


> You sir have some pretty cool tools.



And some pretty cool projects!!!!!  What are you building?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 23, 2019)

The Beast was used to make the bushing holders and support arms for a radio controlled lawnmower I'm building. The update thread on it is here: https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/rc-lawnmower-nov-18-progress-update.1750/#post-17768

The casters on it in the pics are just temporary until the bushing arms are completed. It's just a fun winter project. My back hates bending over to mow under trees, and this seemed geekishly appealing to me.


----------

